# Falconry and Dogs



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

So thats it in a nutshell.... 

I am an apprentice falconer still getting by ducks in a row so I can trap my hawk hopefully this fall.... I am still debating between working with a juvenile red tail or a kestral.... a red tail is definitely more common... 

and we have 9 dogs that are in various venues... 
Connor, Kaelyn, Cuinn, and Shalva are all retired and Breed Champions with obedience titles for some 

Emmett, Connie, and Natalie are in the breed ring and obedience and rally rings 

Bing and Meir are working on just obedience

I am also a stained/fused glass artist so that hobby supports my other two... 

does anyone else do any of these things??? any falconers???


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Not a falconer but I've know of two. Very cool to watch them work.


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Not a falconer but I've know of two. Very cool to watch them work.


I am pretty excited about this whole process... I am a University professor and I had a falconer come to speak to a class I taught "Animals in Society" and in the course of conversation we discussed how I had always wanted to do that but the trapping of the hawk was so daunting and she agreed to sponsor me. I know of several others who want to do this but can't find a sponsor so I was pretty lucky... its a pretty intense process and I am pretty excited to be doing it... I can't wait to get my bird.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I hope you will keep us with an "up date" as things move along. I know I would like to see how it plays out.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

How did you get started in falconry? I've always been interested but have been told the process is long and difficult.


----------



## goatgal (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't know much about falconry, but I'm really into the dogs. We raise and show English Bulldogs, also do rescue. I'm fostering a Frenchie at the moment. What are your breeds?


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> How did you get started in falconry? I've always been interested but have been told the process is long and difficult.


I also have been interested for years but like you was daunted by the requirements... its at least a two year apprenticeship and you have to trap your own bird either a kestral or red tail.... you have to pass a written test and your states wildlife biologist has to come out and inspect your faciliities and equipment... it is pretty daunting... i am in the process of studying for the written test and then once we get the chicken coop totally built and done we will start on the mews for the hawk... then you can only trap in the fall here so I won't make it this year so will trap next year... then the training of the dragon begins... but yeah it is daunting....


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

goatgal said:


> Don't know much about falconry, but I'm really into the dogs. We raise and show English Bulldogs, also do rescue. I'm fostering a Frenchie at the moment. What are your breeds?


We show and breed (only occasionally) golden retrievers and Irish Wolfhound. We had Flat Coated Retrievers for a long time but my lines came to an end due to some unforeseen circumstances so we did a breed switch but we still have a few flat coats here... so nine total dogs...its a busy house ... how bout you...???


----------



## goatgal (Jul 18, 2012)

At the moment, I have 3 bulldogs, one frenchie. Only one bitch is intact, so we show her. She has one major and 8 points. We have good friends who raise field type Goldens and I love the breed. Also really love Irish Wolfhounds. I always seek them out at the shows but I don't think I want to get involved with another short-lifespan breed. And yes, the house revolves around the dogs...and the chickens...and the garden!


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

Right now we have 2 intact girls our golden Connie and Natalie the wolfhound... We also have two intact boys a both goldens... We have a bunch of retired dogs . Right now we are competing in obedience with Connie and Emmett (GR) Meir and Shalva (FCR) and Natalie (IW), We have Connie, Emmett, Meir and Natalie in Rally... we are showing Natalie, Connie and Emmett in breed and Connor, Kaelyn, Shalva, Cuinn and Bing are all retired.... 

I did start a thread for us doggie types


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Shalva said:


> you have to pass a written test and *your states wildlife biologist* has to come out and inspect your faciliities and equipment... it is pretty daunting...


I may sound like a whacko, but this is enough to prevent me from attempting falconry. I know a couple, and it is truely cool.

Shalva, I have friends (my kid's godparents, actually) who raise Irish Wolfhounds. I like *BIG* dogs compared to 'ankle biters'.


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

Riverdale said:


> I may sound like a whacko, but this is enough to prevent me from attempting falconry. I know a couple, and it is truely cool.
> 
> Shalva, I have friends (my kid's godparents, actually) who raise Irish Wolfhounds. I like *BIG* dogs compared to 'ankle biters'.


I think that is what it is meant to do... deter.... I think because they are federally protected species they make the process very difficult so it is a bit of a deterrent to people who are fly by night and think oh it would be cool to have a raptor. Luckily I am in a position to be able to take the time to go through the process and eventually do this... but yeah it is a bit labor intensive.

I adore this BIG dog.... they are so different from others... do you know their kennel name???


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Shalva said:


> I adore this BIG dog.... they are so different from others... do you know their kennel name???


I'll pm you their name


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

I love working with my dads friend he's a pest controller and he had a kestrel to kill piguns


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My son's name is Kestrel. Lol


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lovely name when I have kids and if I have a son I would call him kestrel  pritty cool name


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would love I get into falconry. I once witnessed a man who had trained his pointer to wok with his hawk, they got rabbits and ptarmigan galore. I was hooked, but will not have the finances to even be considered for quite a while...if ever.


----------

